# And you thought Lightroom is slow processing your images?...



## Denis Pagé (Jul 14, 2009)

The map of Centaurus A, a galaxy in the Centaurus constellation, covers a segment of sky 2'' times the area of the full moon...

...

It took 1,2'' hours of observing time and 4'6 images, taken by the Australia Telescope Compact Array and Parkes radio telescopes, to create the detailed map. It took an additional 1',''' hours of computer time to process the image.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: And you tought Lightroom is slow processing your images?...*

Oof!


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: And you tought Lightroom is slow processing your images?...*

Hope the computer wasn't obsolete after this single computation! :icon_twisted:


----------



## garryknight (Jul 14, 2009)

They should have turned off automatic save to .xmp.  
I wonder how big the .lrcat file is...


----------



## Denis Pagé (Jul 15, 2009)

[quote author=garryknight link=topic=7213.msg4916'#msg4916' date=1247612124]
...
I wonder how big the .lrcat file is...
[/quote]
Very small as it is a single image  
Well, 42' images integrated into one...


----------

